# Bear Tooth Woods Group Buy in On!



## Timbo (Sep 10, 2011)

The solicitation phase of the Bear Tooth Woods (BTW) group buy has been completed.

Members who are registered for this buy are listed below:

warreng8170; nsfr1206; Silverado; hehndc; rkimery; kenlicciardello
Chatham PenWorks; chrisk; dtswebb; Mack C.; tomas; Timbo


This thread will be kept open throughout the buy to facilitate communications related to the buy.  Please set up a subscription so that you’ll be notified of any updates.  

You should have also received a PM from me with my email address and PayPal info.

*As previously mentioned, this group buy is focused on getting the maximum quantity discount possible for any pen kit style, by purchasing a total of at least 100 kits.   Remember, the minimum purchase must be 10 kits for each group buy member. *

*Discount Process: *BTW has a process they call *Mix & Match *that is used to calculate quantity discounts for pen kits.  By purchasing a total of 100 kits, we will qualify for the maximum discount possible for any pen kit model.  You can read BTW’s Mix & Match Information Page for a detailed explanation of how this process works. 

I am *not *willing to order other kits/projects at this time, but tubes and bushings that fit the kits you order can be included.  There is *NO *discount on tubes.  Most bushing sets are discounted $1 each if 2 or more of the same type is ordered. 

*PAYPAL only*....*I will be placing the order no later than Friday, September 30*, *but will do it before then if I have all the information, and payments in hand prior to that date.* *Must have PayPal funded by Thursday, September 29, 11:59 PM Eastern US* (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about). If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment.

*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box (within USA), I will refund the difference in shipping.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger.

*PAYPAL FEES:*
PayPal fees will be $.31 + 3% of product & shipping total.

*Shipping and Packing Materials:*I will add a 1% fee for shipping and packaging materials.

*International Orders:*
There may be additional shipping and/or Paypal fees associated with international orders. I will contact you to clarify any additional charges you might be responsible for.

*Selecting Your Kits*
Download the attached spreadsheet.  It has sections for you to include ALL the information I will need to process your order.  There is an instruction section, a section for entering customer info and your insurance option, and a final section for entering the pen kits you want to purchase.

You will need to complete the spreadsheet, and email it back to me ASAP, but no later than *September 16*.  Use your IAP username as the name of the completed spreadsheet (_i.e. timbo.xls_).

The subject line of the e-Mail must be – *BTW Group Buy September 2011*
•	Include your IAP name at the top of the e-Mail.
•	Don’t forget to attach the completed spreadsheet.  

*Payment *– Once I have everyone’s list, I will calculate your total, including S&H, insurance if selected, and paypal charges.  I will send the product list and totals to you to verify.  If you agree with the product list and totals, please process your paypal payment ASAP.  I will not place the order until I have everyone’s payment. 

*NO Backorders.* See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

*Domestic Insurance:*
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic insurance charges are below. Shipping cost is not included when calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

For those interested, there is enough information included in this post to allow you to get a pretty good estimate of what your final costs will be. Assume you’ll be getting the highest level discount for the pen kits you’re considering.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

Thanks for playing....and thanks to others like Jon and Mannie who I stole and modified their spreadsheet and write up from previous group buys.

So...........here we go!


----------



## Timbo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Any problems writing to spreadsheet?*

I had one member report problems writing to the spreadsheet.  Anyone else having a problem?  Could a few of you try and report back please.  I just downloaded it and had no problems with entering data.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## chrisk (Sep 11, 2011)

No problems to add data for me.
Instead I have some issues with the links. For instance, Churchill Sterling silver Fountain pen links to Sierra Vista, etc...


----------



## Timbo (Sep 12, 2011)

chrisk said:


> No problems to add data for me.
> Instead I have some issues with the links. For instance, Churchill Sterling silver Fountain pen links to Sierra Vista, etc...




What you need to do:

First is delete all the pen kit, tubes and bushing examples I included in the spreadsheet.
Go to BTW website and click the *Pen Kits (401)* top level link. This will open up the pen kit family links.
Next, click the pen kit family link for the type of kit you want to buy.  A list of all the kits in that family, the tubes, and the associated bushings will be displayed. *DO NOT CLICK ON THE PICTURE OR THE LINK.*  You don't want to drill in any further.
Highlight the link for the kit you want to buy, then press Ctrl-C to copy it to the clipboard.
Go to the spreadsheet and paste it in one of the cells under the *Item *column.

If you did this properly, you should be able to click the link in the spreadsheet, and it will take to the the pen kit you selected.


----------



## Timbo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Update....*

The folks marked with Y, have sent me their pen kit selection spreadsheet.

The folks marked with V, have verified I have the correct items and costs.

The folks marked with P, have sent me their payment.  


Chatham PenWorks Y 
chrisk						
dtswebb		Y,V,P 
hehndc		Y 
kenlicciardello						
Mack C.		Y,V,P 
nsfr1206		Y,V,P 
rkimery		Y
Silverado		Y
Timbo		Y,V,P 
tomas						
warreng8170

The sooner you get your information to me, the sooner we can place the order.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys...even if you can't pay now, please get your spreadsheet selections to me ASAP.  This way the work load on me will be spread out.  I have 2-day shows over the next 4 weekends, I need to fit the group buy work in where I can.  You can help me out by not waiting till the last minute.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (Sep 14, 2011)

*update 9/15/2001 10:30PM EST*

The folks marked with Y, have sent me their pen kit selection spreadsheet.

The folks marked with V, have verified I have the correct items and costs.

The folks marked with P, have sent me their payment. 

PM me if you see any errors.  Thanks.

Chatham PenWorks Y 
chrisk Y,V,P
dtswebb Y,V,P 
hehndc Y,V 
kenlicciardello Y,V,P 
Mack C. Y,V,P 
nsfr1206 Y,V,P 
rkimery Y,V,P
Silverado Y,V,P
Timbo Y,V,P 
tomas 
warreng8170 Y


----------



## Timbo (Sep 20, 2011)

*All payments posted...*

All payments have been posted.  I plan to place the order early thanks to everyone paying quickly.  Not sure which day, but it will happen this week.  I'll let you know when the order is in.

*Heads up *-- Since I'm placing the order, Ernie will only deal with me on issues with missing or damaged parts.  I don't want to be dealing with these sorts of issues for months on end, so I'm giving everyone 3 weeks from the time I ship your package, to inspect it, and get back to me with any problems.  You'll be on your own after that point.

Tim

=========================================================
The folks marked with Y, have sent me their pen kit selection spreadsheet.

The folks marked with V, have verified I have the correct items and costs.

The folks marked with P, have sent me their payment. 

PM me if you see any errors. Thanks.

Chatham PenWorks Y,V,P 
chrisk Y,V,P
dtswebb Y,V,P 
hehndc Y,V,P
kenlicciardello Y,V,P 
Mack C. Y,V,P 
nsfr1206 Y,V,P 
rkimery Y,V,P
Silverado Y,V,P
Timbo Y,V,P 
tomas Y,V,P 
warreng8170 Y,V,P


----------



## Timbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Update -  9/24/2011*

I will not get the order in this week like I wanted to.  Doing back to back shows is kicking my butt more than I thought it would.  I still plan to get the order in before my original deadline.  I'll post an update when I do.  Thanks for your patience. 

Tim


----------



## Timbo (Sep 26, 2011)

*Update - 9/26/2011*

The order was placed today.  Should arrive by Friday or Saturday according to Ernie.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (Oct 2, 2011)

*Update - 10/3/02*

The kits arrived safely in two large flatrate boxes.  I think I had mentioned that I'm currently doing a series of 4 shows over 4 consecutive weekends.  I just completed 3 of 4.  I'm spending a lot of time in the shop keeping my inventory up.  My plan is to get all the kits shipped out over the next 2 weeks.   If you are really in a bind and need them ASAP, please PM me to let me know your situation.  I'll try to move your package to the front of the line.  I'm sure others would not mine you getting yours first if you really need them,  but be honest with your timing so as not to take advantage.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Update - 10/4/2011*

All of the domestic packages were shipped today.  I wont get to the 2 international shipments until later this week, or early next week.  

I was able to get some of your shipments in a small flatrate box, where it applies I will be issuing a refund by early next week.

I was pretty thorough with checking your order for accuracy.  The counts came out perfectly as I filled all the boxes in the same session from my master spreadsheet...I doubt if you'll find a problem with missing kits.  Check post#8 for comments about checking your order for missing parts.

Please post here to confirm that your order arrived.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## dtswebb (Oct 4, 2011)

Tim -

If there is any refund due me on this group buy, please donate it to the IAP.  The money has already been spent and I'm not going to miss it now.

Thank you.

Matthew


----------



## hehndc (Oct 4, 2011)

Tim:

A good idea from Matthew.  If I end up with a credit, donate to IAP.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## hehndc (Oct 7, 2011)

Tim:

Got the box.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## rkimery (Oct 7, 2011)

Tim, 
Wasn't home yesterday, but went down and got it all today! 
Thanx
Randy


----------



## Silverado (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Again Tim

Received my Order Today

Tim


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Oct 7, 2011)

Got the goodies. Thanks again for running this.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Oct 7, 2011)

Got mine! Thanks.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Oct 9, 2011)

Got mine tonight when I got back into town.  All there and perfect.  Thanks again for all your effort.  As with others, on the off chance I have any credit coming, please forward it to IAP.

Ken


----------



## Timbo (Oct 11, 2011)

*Update - 10/11/2011*

As of today all packages have been shipped.  Please don't forget to notify me that you have received your package by posting in this thread.


----------



## dtswebb (Oct 14, 2011)

Tim -

Finally made it home last night after a two week project for the comapny.  There's a box with your name on it; I'll break into it tonight (hopefully).  I must have messed up and gave you my home address for shipping; normally I have everything shipped to the office (safer).

Thank you for the opportunity to particpate in the group buy.

Matthew


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Tim; Rec'd my order today with a $47.57 charge for taxes, handling etc. Adding that charge to my initial PayPal cost of $298.13, there was no value in the Group Buy for me personally.

This comment is in no way meant to reflect on you. It is only to caution any Canadians that might be thinking of participating in a group buy on IAP.

If it seems to good to be true, it probably is! And this is not meant as a slam on IAP as well. Due diligence is called for in this respect!


----------



## chrisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Tim,
Received both packages.
Thank you.
Christos.


----------



## Chatham PenWorks (Oct 20, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> Hi Tim; Rec'd my order today with a $47.57 charge for taxes, handling etc. Adding that charge to my initial PayPal cost of $298.13, there was no value in the Group Buy for me personally.
> 
> This comment is in no way meant to reflect on you. It is only to caution any Canadians that might be thinking of participating in a group buy on IAP.
> 
> If it seems to good to be true, it probably is! And this is not meant as a slam on IAP as well. Due diligence is called for in this respect!



Marc,
  I'm curious. Is that $47.57, a charge you figure you would have avoided by ordering direct from CSUSA? Also, are you saying that charge ate up the discount you received through the group buy?


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 21, 2011)

Chatham PenWorks said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tim; Rec'd my order today with a $47.57 charge for taxes, handling etc. Adding that charge to my initial PayPal cost of $298.13, there was no value in the Group Buy for me personally.
> ...


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it's kinda hit or miss with Canada post. About half my orders get taxed and the other half don't. (and sometime I only get charged GST other times it's the full HST) 

It's still *way* better than any courier which always charge HST + brokerage + occasionally duty.

My girlfriend says it's the price we pay for beautiful Canadian scenery


----------



## Timbo (Oct 23, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> Hi Tim; Rec'd my order today with a $47.57 charge for taxes, handling etc. Adding that charge to my initial PayPal cost of $298.13, there was no value in the Group Buy for me personally.
> 
> This comment is in no way meant to reflect on you. It is only to caution any Canadians that might be thinking of participating in a group buy on IAP.
> 
> If it seems to good to be true, it probably is! And this is not meant as a slam on IAP as well. Due diligence is called for in this respect!



Wow...$47.57...that's outrageous.  I'm sorry you got hit with that unexpected fee.  Based on what you know about shipping to Canada, is there any way the fee could have been avoided?


----------



## Timbo (Oct 23, 2011)

*Last Update - 10/23/2011*

Based on my records, everyone have received their packages, and the counts were correct.  Thanks to everyone who participated.  This thread can be closed at this point.

Tim


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Oct 24, 2011)

That's Canadian sales tax .. 12% to 15% HST in most destination province. Local postal workers have told me that sometimes random packages get through without being taxed. I've had a few. I believe the only thing that is supposed to be exempt are packages under $20. Like I said before, if it were sent by courier, you would pay tax every time(and brokerage) if it's over $20.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Oct 24, 2011)

Costs about 25% more to be a penturner in Canada with the extra shipping + taxes.


----------



## Mack C. (Oct 24, 2011)

Timbo said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tim; Rec'd my order today with a $47.57 charge for taxes, handling etc. Adding that charge to my initial PayPal cost of $298.13, there was no value in the Group Buy for me personally.
> ...


----------

